# Kraken G10 - GTX 660



## Creedness (25. Januar 2015)

Hi,

schlichte Frage: Kraken G10 mit einer GeForce GTX 660 GS von Gainward?
Also generell wird ja die 660 supportet, aber auch die von Gainward? weiß da nich so richtig bescheid wie das design dort is un so wegen der kompatibilität..

mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Januar 2015)

Die Karte kannst du mit deutlich günstigeren Luftkühlern leise kalt stellen (Beispiel), da sie nicht besonders viel Abwärme verursacht.
Oder hast du schon eine Kompakt-WaKü, die du unbedingt nutzen möchtest?


----------



## Creedness (25. Januar 2015)

Ja von meinem alten i5, und deshalb überleg ich grad ob das nich einfach mit dem G10 passt.


----------



## freezy94 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mir da eher Gedanken um die Spannungswandler machen, welche dann nicht mehr mit gekühlt werden.
Hatte selbige Karte und dort wurden die ohne Anpassung der Lüfterkurve schon 90°C und "wärmer".


----------

